# J519 module replacement



## JV1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Recently I have had my 2004 V8 diagnosed as needing a new J519 module. So far, the only function affected is the trunk release from inside the vehicle... it has stopped working completely. 

Can anyone provide instructions on replacing the module? Or is this best left to the dealer to handle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

If I were you I'd inspect the wire loom that goes from your trunk to your trunk lid. For me, the trunk release was the first thing to go, followed by a few lights on the trunk lid. Opened up the harness and found that the wires were shredded. A few butt connectors and shrink tubes later, and everything was back to normal. 

Brian


----------



## JV1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, Brian. The harnessing was completely replaced about a week ago and the release is still not working. Any possiblity it could be another issue besides the module? 

Jessica


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Jessica, 

It really needs a diagnostics scan to see what the controllers are reporting before jumping into controller replacement. Presumably the dealer has already done this, but if there is any possibility that you can do, or have done, a full scan using the VCDS cable, this could reveal some more information. 

It may be that a forum member in the locality can help, or perhaps an independent local garage that services VW will do one for you at low cost. 

There are some conditions whereby the boot/trunk fails to open for a while until the adaptation becomes reset, but it is hard to generalise. A diagnostics scanner can exercise the open/close functions to reset the controller, should it just be confused. It may be possible to reset the unit that registers all the various controllers, the Gateway in the in-dash display, in case the fault locked one out. 

If you do get a scan, feel free to post it for comment. 

Chris


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Could be the button itself also. 

If I am not remembering wrongly, just a week or so ago there was a post on here where a guy had a trunk or gas cap switch that was reading ok through vagcom.. but was faulty anyway.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

My retractable lock stopped working after making a loud cracking noise. I replaced it but I can't get the trunk to close. I can only get the retractable lock to move up and down using the VAG. 

Do I need to get buy a new J605 module?


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Here's my latest VAG scan: 

Tuesday,30,April,2013,19:51:04:00460 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 
Data version: 20121222 


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All, 

The adaptation on the trunk lid, which is to say the internal memory in the controller that tries to 'see' where the lid is physically sitting at any given time, can get out of step with reality. These two threads refer to correcting this situation: 

New W12 
How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module TOC Photos done 

The first thread describes how to do a simple manual reset using the remote key fob and the second describes the entries and procedure using a VCDS cable and laptop. 

Most lock-ups relate to this effect and in only a few is the controller actually broken. In fact I suspect that some of the 'broken' controllers which have been replaced were working correctly. 

Chris


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I read most of trunk instructions. I can't get the Trunk motor to move up and down. I can get the Latch Motor to move. When I manually close the trunk and adapt the trunk to lock the Latch Motor, I still get the Trunk Open display in the console.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, 

This 'no-motor' effect has happened to me a couple of times, although my VCDS message was this: 

1 Fault Found: 
00896 - Trunk Lock Unit (F256) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

I reset the DTC using VCDS, left the car for a day then did the re-adaptation using the remote. This cleared the issue. 

What results did you get using the test cycle sequence (the 'keep your hands out!' one) in VCDS? 

Chris


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Zippo.. When trying to re-adapt the Trunk with the Remote and Emblem on the back. Nothing happened. The only time I get any movement from the Latch motor is by re-adapting using Channel 24. The Trunk doesn't move just the latch motor. I done everything and it's so frustrating that I cant' to get it working..


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I think I am going to order the J605 Module.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Apologies for the delay but I was able to get it scanned (thanks C.S.).
Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.

Jessica

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Have a look at the story told in posts #33, 34, and 35 of this thread - it's a shot in the dark for troubleshooting, but it might be the cause of the problems being reported here.

Microswitch behind Trunk Lid Logo (for opening power trunk) does not work

Note that this is only applicable to North American vehicles, the ROW vehicles don't have an inside release handle within the trunk (boot) cavity.

Michael


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

JV1 said:


> Apologies for the delay but I was able to get it scanned (thanks C.S.).
> Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jessica
> ...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Peter raises a very interesting point in his post above. But, I wonder if Phaetons that do not have the hydraulically operated trunk lid (the one that fully opens and closes on its own) are equipped with a J519? I don't know the answer to that question, and because I am travelling now, I don't have access to historical records that would let me determine the answer.

Jessica, you mentioned earlier in this discussion that you had the trunk wiring harness replaced. I have carried out that wiring harness replacement on several Phaetons, and it is a complex job that offers lots of opportunities to make mistakes while carrying out the work.

If your only problem with the car is that the inside trunk release handle does not work, I would be tempted to just ignore that - I mean, that problem does not cause any loss of functionality. Perhaps you could just stow a flashlight and a can-opener in the little storage bin on the right side of the trunk cavity, along with a note advising anyone trapped in the trunk that the release handle doesn't work, so, use the can-opener instead... 

On a more serious note, you might want to look at the 'measured value blocks' for controller 46 to see if operation of the release handle is even being detected by the car. There is a MVB there that indicates whether the handle microswitch is being activated or not. 

If you don't get an indication that the microswitch is being activated when you operate the handle, the next step would be to see if the technician connected the connector on the new wiring harness to the handle microswitch when the wiring harness was replaced. Have a look at post #33 in this discussion: Troubleshooting Trunk Wiring Problems - that might be the same problem you are up against.

If the trunk unlocks satisfactorily when the release switch on the driver door is operated, and if you see an indication that the trunk lid is open (not properly latched) on the display between the speedometer and the tachometer when the trunk lid is open and the ignition is on, then that pretty much proves that the J519 controller (or simply controller 46, if your car does not have a J519) is working just fine.

Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2018)

How you done adaptation after changing harness? As you have to do that for the boot lid to work after changing cables. 

Wysłane z mojego CLT-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How you done adaptation after changing harness? As you have to do that for the boot lid to work after changing cables.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego CLT-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


The previous post is from 2013 written by the Phaeton guru who is no longer posting here. 

I may have read this wrong. I was reading it as if you were asking "Have you done adaptation after changing harness?" I didn't notice the first word was "How" because my brain told me it was "Have". 

I now think you are asking _how_ to do the adaptation. 

Here you go:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1714577


----------

